# musicpd always repeat playing first song in the cue file



## hanhtm (May 27, 2016)

Dear all,
No matter what music client I am using, audio/musicpd always repeat playing first song in the cue file. However, multimedia/audacious/ does not repeat with same cue file.
I really not have any clue about this. Do you have the workaround for this issue? Thanks.


----------



## protocelt (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi.

Which MPD client are you using to control audio/musicpd? Not all clients support cue files correctly and some not at all.


----------



## shepper (Jun 1, 2016)

audio/musicpd has a repeat mode that can be toggled.  The keybindings from the front end, audio/ncmpc, I use:

```
Global
   -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
         s Backspace : Stop
                   P : Pause
                   o : Crop
                   > : Next track
                   < : Previous track
                   f : Seek forward
                   b : Seek backward
              - Left : Decrease volume
             + Right : Increase volume

                   r : Toggle repeat mode
                   z : Toggle random mode
                   y : Toggle single mode
                   C : Toggle consume mode
                   x : Toggle crossfade mode
                   Z : Shuffle queue
              Ctrl-U : Start a music database update

                   / : Forward find
                   ? : Backward find
                   n : Forward find next
                   p : Backward find previous
                   . : Jump to
                   w : Toggle find mode
                   G : Locate song in browser
                   i : View the selected and the currently playing song

          q Q Ctrl-C : Quit
```
.

Perhaps your repeat mode is toggled on?


----------

